# kohina



## Gavril

Does _kohina _work in these contexts? Kiitos!


_En saa selkeää signaalia -- kuulen vain kohinaa __vielä__._

_En ymmärtänyt lainkaan luentoa. Kaikki mitä luennoitsija sanoi oli minulle täyttä kohinaa._

_Emme voi käyttää näitä tilastoja jos emme poista niistä kohinaa._

_Jotkut arvelevat, että melkein kaikki ihmisten käytöstaipumukset ovat perinnöllisiä, ja että ympäristömme on vain "kohinaa"._

(I once heard someone say the last sentence, or something like it.)


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Does _kohina _work in these contexts? Kiitos!
> 
> 
> _En saa selkeää signaalia -- kuulen vain kohinaa __vielä__._
> 
> _En ymmärtänyt lainkaan luentoa. Kaikki mitä luennoitsija sanoi oli minulle täyttä kohinaa._ (tai _pelkkää kohinaa_)
> 
> _Emme voi käyttää näitä tilastoja jos emme poista niistä kohinaa._
> 
> _Jotkut arvelevat, että melkein kaikki ihmisten käytöstaipumukset ovat perinnöllisiä, ja että ympäristömme on vain "kohinaa"._ A possible metaphor, why not!
> 
> (I once heard someone say the last sentence, or something like it.)


----------



## Gavril

> _Emme voi käyttää näitä tilastoja jos emme poista niistä kohinaa._



What is the normal way of translating "statistical noise"? 

Google brings up a few hits for _tilastollinen kohina_ and _tilastokohina_, but too few for this to be the normal phrase.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> What is the normal way of translating "statistical noise"?
> 
> Google brings up a few hits for _tilastollinen kohina_ and _tilastokohina_, but too few for this to be the normal phrase.


These hits are obviously written by some "translators" who don't know the proper terms and use instead a direct translation that is false.

I'm not a statistics specialist either, but according my dictionaries "Statistical noise is the colloquialism for recognized amounts of variation in a sample." So the correct term in Finnish could be either _tilastollinen vaihtelu_ (fluctuation) or _tilastollinen virhe_ (error).


----------

